# Peep Serving (pull through method)



## pasinthrough (Aug 20, 2014)

Here is the way I serve in my peeps.  Just one of the ways out there to do it.  I have used other methods, but this one is just the easiest for me to do constantly.


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 20, 2014)

Very nice.  I use that knot often.  I use the standard closed end archery loop most of the time.  I'll post it too.  I use it for a lot of things, but it closes the knot exactly the same way you did here.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## C Cape (Aug 20, 2014)

I wish they would get this embedding deal figured out.


----------



## littlenorth (Nov 21, 2014)

A nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 23, 2014)

I use the same method with dental floss.


----------



## Samoset (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice !


----------

